# Allivet?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone order from them? We're looking to order prescription flea control and they have an excellent price but I don't know much about the company itself.

http://www.allivet.com/


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I ordered from Drs Foster and Smith... few dollars' difference, yes, but I know they are legit and quality with great customer service. I'd still appreciate any opinions on Allivet, though.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I've never used them. I do think that Dr. F&S runs a bit higher than many places, but you do know what you are getting from them. I need to place a script for some eye meds and will probably go through them.


----------



## ctsiegf (Apr 28, 2008)

I order my dog's dasuquin through them. Nothing odd to report. They ship pretty fast too.

-Carter


----------

